
Car make/year that doesn't collect/share reams of data - jancsika
tldr; what&#x27;s the &quot;dumb phone&quot; of modern cars?<p>I&#x27;d like to purchase a (relatively) inexpensive car with the following properties:<p>1. none of car&#x27;s OSes send data to third-parties. Exception for physically hooking the car up to a diagnostic machine at the service place, assuming they aren&#x27;t <i>also</i> forwarding what they slurp up to a third-party.<p>2. car&#x27;s entertainment system is physically separated from any non-entertainment-system OSes.<p>Was there a particular year car companies &quot;became sentient&quot; and switched from just producing vehicles to to producing data collection machines with wheels?
======
tonteldoos
Apart from what you're not looking for, your question is very light on
details.

There are numerous cars from about a decade (+/-) ago, that would satisfy
these requirements broadly. However, you don't say whether you're looking for
an SUV, sedan, runabout, etc.

Price range, brand preference, location also play a role.

